# what do you think about stuckage or butt gain



## stuckagelover (Dec 23, 2010)

anybody like it


----------



## VVET (Dec 23, 2010)

stuckagelover said:


> anybody like it



Not so much stuckage, BUTT definitely derriere gain  (bigger is better)


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 1, 2011)

I like 'em both!


----------



## NemoVolo (Sep 1, 2011)

I like stuckage. 

I'm pretty sure the ass will gain no matter what, if it's realistic weight gain. That's the only kind I like/read.


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 2, 2011)

Stuckage isn't really my thing. Butt gain stories, if well done, are very cool.


----------

